#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] 外國網頁遊戲『Dragon Cave』

## 雜賀  煉

呀、不知道有沒有人發過…不過我是最近才找到這個網站的OTL

http://dragcave.net/

算是龍的養成遊戲，可以從龍蛋開始養。
龍蛋在Dragon Cave首頁系統會定時發放三個，或者到這邊來撿被人遺棄的蛋也可以。
龍是靠點擊率跟人氣成長的，得到龍蛋後系統會給一組語法，看是要貼到個人網站上或Blog上或是論壇上都可以。但是點擊率或人氣太高的話蛋或幼龍也是會被摸死的所以要適時隱藏。

有人想一起玩嗎？
要是回鍋的話我會刪掉OTL

----------


## 棘刺

> 呀、不知道有沒有人發過…不過我是最近才找到這個網站的OTL
> 
> http://dragcave.net/
> 
> 算是龍的養成遊戲，可以從龍蛋開始養。
> 龍蛋在Dragon Cave首頁系統會定時發放三個，或者到這邊來撿被人遺棄的蛋也可以。
> 龍是靠點擊率跟人氣成長的，得到龍蛋後系統會給一組語法，看是要貼到個人網站上或Blog上或是論壇上都可以。但是點擊率或人氣太高的話蛋或幼龍也是會被摸死的所以要適時隱藏。
> 
> 有人想一起玩嗎？
> 要是回鍋的話我會刪掉OTL


這個養龍網頁比Dragonadopters還要複雜許多~
而且也並不好癢..
雖然拿了蛋之後.確會有孵化不成功..等等很麻煩的事情...
比起一般來說太寫實了一點.雖然不用飼料.靠點擊率養活的.
大概只有自己在點吧  :jcdragon-lines:

----------


## 阿翔

翔有玩，
但是如果說很難孵化的話其實讓人多點就好，
把蛋或龍的編碼貼在論壇簽名，
讓人多點，其實要它孵化也不是太難的啦XD
貼上翔的「龍穴」，有空去看看喔~^^
http://dragcave.net/user/wolfblackwing

----------


## 雜賀  煉

>翔
其實我就是養死了很多隻所以來揪團（？）OTL
總之有空請多摸摸他們XDrz

>棘刺
慢慢摸Dragonadopters中，還在熟悉怎麼玩（『有養成網頁遊戲不玩會死』患者）
感謝提供XDD

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

阿阿>"< 好想玩....不過那都英文的...
我連打資料都打不好 =3=...
有哪位大大能教一下怎麼用呀>< 謝謝O_Q

----------


## 迷思

> 阿阿>"< 好想玩....不過那都英文的...
> 我連打資料都打不好 =3=...
> 有哪位大大能教一下怎麼用呀>< 謝謝O_Q


註冊(register)頁面：
-用戶名
-密碼
-重覆密碼
-e-mail地址

這邊兩個打勾是同意部份，
上面是自己是十三歲或以上，
下面是同意用戶條款......就是每次都被忽略的那個東西。

-驗證碼

如果有問題的是認養頁面，
那我可能要創個帳號進去了...... 

-對蛋的簡介(只看到三個):
This egg has brightly colored markings on it.
這個蛋上有很明亮的記號

This egg is glowing as brightly as the sun.
這個蛋如太陽般閃爍

You can see the baby dragon curled up inside this translucent egg.
你可以看見一隻嬰兒龍在蛋裡捲曲

----------


## wingwolf

這個遊戲的圖片要比Dragonadopters寫實得多啊
而且確實比較寫實呢
還有孵化時間限制……超過時間還會死掉啊……

看起來這個會蠻有趣的
大概要多少次點擊才會孵化啊？

然後……阿翔翔……
你的龍也養得太好了吧！
你怎麽每一個這種點擊遊戲的寵物都養得那麽好~~~~
羨慕啊~~~~~（炸

----------


## 雜賀  煉

每一種蛋的孵化條件好像都不太一樣…
依（淺薄的）個人經驗來看，其實點擊率可以不用很高（因為我的龍蛋點擊率都只有個位數還是照樣孵化，而且點擊率太高的話龍蛋也有可能死掉OTL）
主要是有效查看吧，大約從160~250上下都有的樣子。

另，翔大的龍們真的都養得很好啊，好羨慕+1 XD

----------


## 阿翔

To.wingwolf大：
啊~翔的別名也越來越多了~
阿翔翔是不錯的名字wingwolf大就這樣叫下去吧XD*（毆飛）*
時間限制的確是很麻煩，
之前翔其實就養死了N隻的龍蛋orz
每一隻都養得好嗎~其實是因為翔來照顧翔的妹又來照顧，
然後翔又放上來交給大家去點擊照顧…*（死吧）*

To.雜賀 煉：
偶不大，其實偶很小~*（什麼小？）*
條件會不一樣啊…？0.0
想不到你還注意到呢，反而是翔沒發現，
因為翔較喜歡PM所以近來都很少玩Dragon Cave了
總之大家多按大家的蛋吧XD

----------


## tsuki.白

最近才開始玩+1

被他的龍帥到了就開始養

大家的理解好像都有誤區
如果各位有去他的官方討論(Forum)去看玩家心得
就會發現其實玩起來很容易

我自己總結一下


1. 點擊數並不是越多越好
固定的孵化時間還是需要的(一般至少6-7天)
雖然很多成年龍都有4000+的點擊
但我也看過才900多就長大的龍
照官方的話來講，這是*隨機的*


2. 如果你在疑惑哪種蛋對應哪種龍
或者問號蛋下面的文字看不懂
請到這個網站
http://www.mymmogames.net/forum/symp...-you-want.html
往下拉有全部龍的圖片和文字


3. 如果你擔心你的點擊數太少
我介紹一個專門幫玩家點擊的網站
http://www.sotidragon.net/index.php

步驟
(1)請點擊左側的*Add Dragons*
(2)如果你要他幫你點未孵化的蛋，請選擇*Nest* ，然後在出現的框框(Scroll Name: )中輸入你的用戶名/ 如果你要他幫你點已孵化但未成熟的龍，請選擇*Nursery*  ，然後在出現的框框(Scroll Name: )中輸入你的用戶名
(3)把你想要的蛋的四位編碼輸入到框內，點擊*Do Egg Thing/ Do Hatching Thing* 就完成了

放在這個網站基本就高枕無憂了

當然大家不要只顧享受便捷
有空最好也幫其他玩家點一下喔w


希望我提供的有幫助ww

----------


## 雜賀  煉

感謝tsuki.白，使用說明（？）寫得好清楚！！
那個網站真是一個救星（丟龍蛋中）

話說回來大家的簽名檔都好多漂亮的孩子耶，真是…欲罷不能…（看著身邊一堆出處不同的蛋）

----------


## wingwolf

感謝白白提供的網站
真是個不錯的地方呢

看了蛋和龍的對應
發現——真的每種龍都好帥啊  :Very Happy:  

順便貼上自己的龍穴
有空幫忙點點吧  :Mr. Green:  （炸
http://dragcave.net/user/wingwolf

----------


## tsuki.白

大家的第一批龍都長大了呢XD

那個Soti Dragon網頁好像改版了
現在不用輸入蛋的號碼
直接在框框上打勾就行了v


最近又看到一點解說，還挺有道理的

三個數字的區別:
*Views*是以圖片被加載的次數來計算，不論IP的重複
*Unique Views*是以新IP的數目來計算，一個IP在24小時內只能生效一次
*Clicks*就是別人點擊圖片來到龍的介紹頁的次數

----------


## 阿翔

話說是不是有新的蛋出現了，
我近來拿的這隻蛋在tsuki.白大介紹的那個網中沒有耶~
←這個
希望它快點孵出來看看*（何）*
另外還看見有玩家的蛋也好像沒見過：


雖然大部份的龍都好帥，
但為什麼裡面會有小雞和可愛的恐龍…orz

----------


## tsuki.白

真的是新蛋呢!!而且還大量放出
不知是怎樣的龍啊~~
好想要XD 可惜現在手頭上的數額滿了

官方消息
http://forums.dragcave.net/index.php...&#entry2584905

----------


## 阿翔

已經有它們的資料了~就在tsuki.白大之前貼的那個網~
轉貼過來一下喔~

*Dragon Horse* 
This egg has strange markings on it. (25% Chance of getting this, Frilled, Ochredrake or Skywing from the caves)
The dragon horse has an equine-shaped body and hooves instead of claws, which allows it to be a very fast runner. It specializes in running takeoffs, which are quicker than takeoffs from a stand-still. The horse dragon is able to stalk its prey from the ground, and then quickly execute an aerial attack for the kill.


*Deep Sea Dragon* 
This egg appears to be covered in scales.
Deep sea dragons, as their name suggests, spend most of their time in the darkest depths of the sea. They have a bioluminous dorsal spine that serves to attract pray and communicate with their own kind. As with many deep sea animals, they generally eat whatever they can manage to abait. They rarely leave the ocean floor, surfacing only during breeding season. When they do choose to travel to the shallower depths, they avoid bright lights and will only come up far away from shore.


*Neotropical* 
This egg has strange yellow stripes.
Neotropical dragons are a breed that originate in rainforests. They are fun-loving and enjoy lounging on tree branches, eating whatever fruit they find. They are also often found sunning themselves on rocks, using their large wings to soak up the rays. In the summer, males compete for mates by showing off their striped wings, gliding in spirals down the tree trunks. It is said that the larger the wings, the more likely the male will attract a suitable mate.


*WaterWalker* 
This egg seems to be floating on a puddle.
Water walkers are small dragon that are frequently found around bogs and ponds. While they are flightless, they retain the flight sacs and hollow bones of their airborne cousins. These traits, coupled with their extraordinarily long, webbed toes, allow them to stand on top of calm waters, using their small sails propel them wherever they please. They spend the majority of their life on the water, retreating to the tops of lily pads when the waters become too rough to float atop.


*Waterhorse (Female)* 
This egg is slimy and blue.
Waterhorse dragons received their name due to their horse-like physique and endearing behavior. They are capable of surviving out of water, and when on land their skin secretes a gelatinous goo to retain moisture. However, their large paddle feet are better suited for swimming, and waterhorse dragons tend to move very awkwardly when on land. Waterhorses are very friendly dragons, and enjoy playing with humans.


*Waterhorse (Male)* 
This egg is slimy and blue.
Waterhorse dragons received their name due to their horse-like physique and endearing behavior. They are capable of surviving out of water, and when on land their skin secretes a gelatinous goo to retain moisture. However, their large paddle feet are better suited for swimming, and waterhorse dragons tend to move very awkwardly when on land. Waterhorses are very friendly dragons, and enjoy playing with humans.


*Geode* 
This egg is heavy and rough, as if it were made out of rock. (Breeding Only)
Geode dragons are closely related to Stone dragons. They are covered in a hard stone-like material, as well as beautiful crystal. Their wings are entirely useless for flight, but they help attract mates. The dragons with the most brilliant and colorful crystals are more likely to mate.

----------

